# Sharing Enclosure nt Hatchie/ Water Dragon Hatchies



## Rob Colbert (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi everyone, I was wondering your thoughts.

I have just bought a 4 month old nt carpet Python Hatchie and two waterdragons the same age. I have also purchased an enclosure 1.2m long, 450mm high and 350mm deep. It has a wooden lid and base the rest is glass all the way around.

I was thinking of splitting the enclosure in half with a wooden wall and creating one end for the Hatchie python and the other for the baby water Dragons.

I would be interested in for and against.

Kind regards Rob Colbert


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 21, 2019)

against! The dragons will need an enclosure bigger just for themselves and your carpet will exceed 6 foot. It might do for a couple of months but then you need to enlarge so why not do it now


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Mar 22, 2019)

I'd consider letting the python keep the existing tank, and moving the two hatchling water dragons into very big tub with clear sides.

How big are the hatchling dragons ?


----------



## GBWhite (Mar 22, 2019)

It could work if you set up either side to suit both just make sure that the snake can't get into the water dragons and visa versa. A 1.2 metre glass enclosure might be a bit big and hard to regulate the temps properly for a 4 month old Carpet but could work okay for the Water Dragons, again if it's set up correctly. I've got a couple of very young Carpets that are all kept in their own individual wooden/glass front enclosures 75cm L x 45cm W x 45cm H and Water Dragons that are now around 18 months old and thriving in a 1.2m L x 45cm W x 45cm H all glass enclosure which they've been in there since they hatched.


----------



## Rob Colbert (Mar 22, 2019)

GBWhite said:


> It could work if you set up either side to suit both just make sure that the snake can't get into the water dragons and visa versa. A 1.2 metre glass enclosure might be a bit big and hard to regulate the temps properly for a 4 month old Carpet but could work okay for the Water Dragons, again if it's set up correctly. I've got a couple of very young Carpets that are all kept in their own individual wooden/glass front enclosures 75cm L x 45cm W x 45cm H and Water Dragons that are now around 18 months old and thriving in a 1.2m L x 45cm W x 45cm H all glass enclosure which they've been in there since they hatched.





GBWhite said:


> It could work if you set up either side to suit both just make sure that the snake can't get into the water dragons and visa versa. A 1.2 metre glass enclosure might be a bit big and hard to regulate the temps properly for a 4 month old Carpet but could work okay for the Water Dragons, again if it's set up correctly. I've got a couple of very young Carpets that are all kept in their own individual wooden/glass front enclosures 75cm L x 45cm W x 45cm H and Water Dragons that are now around 18 months old and thriving in a 1.2m L x 45cm W x 45cm H all glass enclosure which they've been in there since they hatched.





Thank you so much for taking the time to reply. You're advice has been invaluable. I will continue to do my research and put into practice what you have taught me.

Kind regards Rob Colbert
[doublepost=1553202392,1553201849][/doublepost]


dragonlover1 said:


> against! The dragons will need an enclosure bigger just for themselves and your carpet will exceed 6 foot. It might do for a couple of months but then you need to enlarge so why not do it now




Thank you for your comments. Very true. Much appreciated
[doublepost=1553202494][/doublepost]


nuttylizardguy said:


> I'd consider letting the python keep the existing tank, and moving the two hatchling water dragons into very big tub with clear sides.
> 
> How big are the hatchling dragons ?




Thank you for your reply. The Hatchlings are 120mm long and at 4 months old so very small


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Mar 22, 2019)

Rob Colbert said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to reply. You're advice has been invaluable. I will continue to do my research and put into practice what you have taught me.
> 
> Kind regards Rob Colbert
> [doublepost=1553202392,1553201849][/doublepost]
> ...



The hatchling water dragons are going to be OK in a 120L or 149L converted AllSet tub (avail from Bunnings) until they are about a year old , you might need to separate the pair if you have two males (will fight) or one starts dominating the other (the dominant will get most the food and the best basking and sleeping spots while the other will fail to thrive, at the very least).
!20L and 149L AllSet tubs are pretty cheap , so I'd house the two hatchling dragons in one each to avoid issues , if you put the two tubs on the floor you can have them end to end sharing the same basking globe (mounted under a Komodo lamp stand in a dome) and a T5 12%UVB or T5 14%UVB tube in reflector hood set up to cover 1/2 or 2/3 the length of each tub.
This will give you some wriggle room time to build a forever tank or two for the two dragons if they are going to be housed inside ( need maybe at tank 6ft L x 3ft D x 3ft T or even a bigger footprint as water dragons get pretty big as adults).
https://www.bunnings.com.au/all-set-120l-plastic-storage-container_p2583852
https://www.bunnings.com.au/all-set-149l-storage-container-with-lid_p2583377


----------

